# Logic



## benibamboo (11. August 2004)

Ich hab mir ma Logic geholt, weil ich gesagt bekommen hab, dass es sehr gut un vorallem sehr einfach (?) sein soll....
nachdem ich aber nun seit 4 Stunden dran hock un immernoch kein Raff hab, wie ich damit was anfangen soll, wär ich echt sehr erfreut darüber, wenn irgendjemand en paar gute Tutorial-Seiten weiss, mitdenen ich mein Wissen über diese Programm etwas erweitern könnte...
Dankeschön


----------



## BeaTBoxX (11. August 2004)

Du hast ne PM..
Generell: Wenn du ne konkrete Frage stellst, kann ich dir sicherlich leichter helfen.  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (11. August 2004)

Logic Audio Beinhaltet eine Anleitung  
und vom hersteller werden auch Tutorials geführt.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. August 2004)

> Ich hab mir ma Logic geholt, weil ich gesagt bekommen hab, dass es sehr gut un vorallem sehr einfach (?) sein soll....


 das klingt nicht grade so, als hättest Du mal "eben" 300 - 1000 Euro ausgegeben... :suspekt: 
die Anleitung, die bei Updates zumindest in Form loser Blätter mitgeliefert wird, erklärt alle Funktionen meist auch für Anfänger recht verständlich. Man sollte sich allerdings grundlegend über Begriffe wie Sequenzer, HD-recording, Klangerzeuger im klaren sein.

Gruß


----------



## BeaTBoxX (19. August 2004)

Der schuss ging wohl nach Hinten los


----------



## benibamboo (19. August 2004)

welcher Schuss ?


----------

